# WOW rubber bands



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

i was thinking of a way to attach office rubber bands to slingshot in which i can shoot in a TTF fashion hmm well i think i found the answer this is maybe not new just a collaborations of other ideas. the main goal is to keep the rubber bands in its natural state when now shooting( not curled or twisted) keep it always in the center it the attachment point every time and finally nite and clear look attachment( a variation of gypsy tab and spanish style attachment)

SO now i present to you all my very own GYPSY PADS












































hope it hepls. and ow btw it shoot extremely well


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice method!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

and shoots very good right ?

i was very surprised my self when i try`d that combo

and nice slingshot as well !

cheers


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I used this method on my first Spanish Target shooter. Instead of cutting my own tabs, I found that I could use E-shot's original pouches....they were the perfect length and width. Another reason and use for his outstanding pouches.

That's a nice looking shooter. Looks like a lot of fun to shoot.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Side mounted Gypsy tabs ... works well!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

And it is very quiet as well..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

G-tabs, FTW !


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Grate idea


----------

